# New to the site, 570 RZR (pics and video)



## T.J.

I'm from south Louisiana, have an outkasted 570 on 34'' termz. took me a few months to get it all installed and set up rite, but it was worth it for sure!





And here's a link to our Youtube with some videos:

Mudd Gutz Crew Atv Utv - YouTube


----------



## Polaris425

34's on a 570? Dang... clutch work must have cost you an arm & a leg. Looks good though.


----------



## T.J.

$160 for the clutching, springs/weights/shims. installed everything on the bike myself.


----------



## gpinjason

Looks good! Those 570's are monsters man... my buddy has 30's on his with only forward arms.. turns them no problem.. there is only about 5 hp difference at the wheels between the 570 and 800.. and it supposed to have the same transmission as the 900


----------



## T.J.

Yeah, it's no slouch for sure. I am more impressed with it every time i ride. It is the perfect bike for what i was looking for. The fuel controller picked it up 3hp at the wheels on the dyno. so that's not bad, 40whp for a little 570.


----------



## dodge2500

That is one bad to the bone looken 570


----------



## lsu_mike

Looks pretty bad *** man! Welcome aboard!


----------



## brutelaws29.5

Does the snorkels scream when you riding it I got a 570 for the wife but haven't snorkels it yet cuz I was told they are crazy loud after its done what's your opinion


----------



## coreyl65

bad ride you got there for sure


----------



## Tweek

**** that's sick. What's the gc?


----------



## coreyl65

I believe i saw him over on highlifter and he said 21 to 22 on the ground clearence, its up there for sure.


----------



## T.J.

Thanks for the compliments fellas.
At the moment I have 22'' of GC with the shocks half way cranked.
The Snorkle isn't bad at all if you leave the air box in the system. I tried it without the airbox and it was a screamer! lmao 
So i decided to seal up the air box and use the uni filter up top with an outerwares and it has worked great!
I never checked to see if it would clear a bucket or two, so I might have to do that soon.

---------- Post added at 12:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:48 PM ----------

here's a video of my 5'' 570 on 34'' termz and Slicks 800S with a 5'' lift and 32'' backs
MGC#3 - YouTube


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

sweet rzr. i like that. they keep up with the big boys easy. love it


----------



## boss of the stix

where at in south Louisiana are you been looking for a few riding buddies


----------



## crazybear

Wow man respect


----------



## storms550

Looks bad


----------



## Tweek

What roof are you running?


----------



## FuriousJ

TJ where did you order the clutch kit from? I'd like one for my 570 Crew


----------



## Rzr570tall

Is that just the outkast 5inch so conversion


----------

